# Big Time Rumor: AI To Be Dealt In The Next 48 Hours Possible Destination: Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Another team that can't be totally dismissed is the New York Knicks, who are in the unique position of being able to take back both Iverson and Chris Webber in a trade. Because the salaries of Iverson and Webber add up to nearly $38 million, the Knicks would have to offer at least $30.4 million worth of contracts back -- a total that could be reached with a package of Steve Francis, Quentin Richardson, Malik Rose and Channing Frye.
> And although the Sixers would prefer to trade Iverson to a Western Conference team, they're going to take the best offer that's out there, East or West, even in their own division -- and they're going to do it soon.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2693389

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

But Kitty, don't you remember how that AI and Marbury backcourt won the All Star game for the East in 2001?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> But Kitty, don't you remember how that AI and Marbury backcourt won the All Star game for the East in 2001?


I'm going to have a nervous breakdown if this rumor is true. You guys are going to have to put me on Knick suicide watch. We don't need any more problem children in New York! :rant:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I'm going to have a nervous breakdown if this rumor is true. You guys are going to have to put me on Knick suicide watch. We don't need any more problem children in New York! :rant:


Calm down. Since Webber can barely play, I'm sure Zeke will ship him to Denver :devil2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is such a lateral move for both teams.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Iverson? Marbury? Same Backcourt? Nah, chill, this cant happen. I would go blind.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

it wont happen. They just announced it in the pregame


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

da1nonly said:


> it wont happen. They just announced it in the pregame


I have a feeling the Sixers are embellishing the interest in him. Everybody we're hearing about it saying they're not interested. Someones lying, but I guess that's always the case with this kind of thing.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow. A.I. and Stephon?? That would be pretty crazy


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Dont think this could ever happen. Why the knicks would get rid of Q when hes been the best thing for them all season, I dunno. Would be nice to dump malik and francis however. And I dont want to lose Frye.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

For some reason I think this is where he will end up, and I honestly feel this is a great situation for him....


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2693389
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


This would be the first trade by Isiah that I actually liked.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Marbury and Iverson? That's almost as stupid as a backcourt of Marbury and Fran-

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

nope....


destination was the bobcats.....iverson said NO!.....


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, we definitely don't need Webber and AI coming our way. While I don't mind the fact that we would be getting rid of Franchise, Malik and Q....I don't like kicking Frye out like that and I definitely wouldn't want to take on Webber and Iversons horrendous salalries. I thought Webber had an expiring in which case I was going to endorse the deal, but he is owed over $22 mil next year which is ridiculous. If we did this deal, then between Webber, AI and Marbury they would be owed a total of $62.5 million, which is just absolutely ridiculous. Lets just hope AI ends up in Boston, Minnesota or some other team that is willing to take his contract and we should just move on and continue to find intelligent ways to get rid of contracts.....oh wait, that would mean we'd need to gid of Isiah first, and God only knows when that'll happen.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

Well it sounds like Golden State and Philadelphia are pretty close to a deal that sends Baron Davis, Andris Biedrins and a 3rd player for Iverson and a player to be named (probably Steven Hunter). Looks like we may get off the hook while Golden State pulls off a horrendous deal for them.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Knicksfan3 said:


> Well it sounds like Golden State and Philadelphia are pretty close to a deal that sends Baron Davis, Andris Biedrins and a 3rd player for Iverson and a player to be named (probably Steven Hunter). Looks like we may get off the hook while Golden State pulls off a horrendous deal for them.


That GS deal will NEVER happen, if it does chris mullin should be fired on the spot

No way they give up b-diddy for iverson.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I would give anything to see Iverson, Marbury and Francis on the same team.

Whatever contracts or players or teams it takes, please make that happen.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I would give anything to see Iverson, Marbury and Francis on the same team.
> 
> Whatever contracts or players or teams it takes, please make that happen.


I think you would like the Dog Show.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

That would be just one of the craziest and most utterly incredible situations in sports history. 

That being said, if Iverson would be fully motivated, this could be a great deal for the Knicks. And who gives a **** what Marbury thinks?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Well, if we're dealnig with sixers, we should get rid of Steve Francis AND Steph (to sixers or someone else) along with Malik and something else(NOT Q or Frye). Just a thought. Iverson, Jamal, Curry, QRich, and Channing or Lee. Not too bad. Just a thought


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Possibility of Iverson coming to Knicks is slim imo. Iversons headed to Minn.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

How could the 76ers not jump on a trade that includes getting rid of Webber. Substitute Jamal for Q and the deakl makes sense for both teams. Knicks really only give up Frye and get Iverson. This trade should guarantee a playoff for the Knicks and help fill some seats. If money still doesn't mean anything to Dolan, then this trade is the best I've heard. Knicks may have to throw in a future draft choice to make it happen. I think it is still 50/50 on whether Frye will be better long term than Lee anyway.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Knicksfan3 said:


> Yeah, we definitely don't need Webber and AI coming our way. While I don't mind the fact that we would be getting rid of Franchise, Malik and Q....I don't like kicking Frye out like that and I definitely wouldn't want to take on Webber and *Iversons horrendous salalrie*. I thought Webber had an expiring in which case I was going to endorse the deal, but he is owed over $22 mil next year which is ridiculous. If we did this deal, then between Webber, AI and Marbury they would be owed a total of $62.5 million, which is just absolutely ridiculous. Lets just hope AI ends up in Boston, Minnesota or some other team that is willing to take his contract and we should just move on and continue to find intelligent ways to get rid of contracts.....oh wait, that would mean we'd need to gid of Isiah first, and God only knows when that'll happen.


Iverson has horrendous salary?/ are u high??

Adonal foyle,Mark Blount,Sam Dalambert have horrendous salaries.....iverson is worth every penny


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Its clear*

That a lot of you people know squat about basketball. You may know all about individual skills such as dunking, crossovers, and long range shooting, but you have no idea of what the actual game of 5 against 5 is. 

1) AI is a warrior. I wish every guy on the Knicks gave as much effort.

2) He is no scholar of the game of 5 on 5. What he is, is a one man wrecking crew who needs the ball in his hands.

3) Like Kobe (who does many more things), having the ball so much is extremely disruptive to team flow. Not to mention the absolute failure of the team if these guys get nicked up or more seriously hurt.

4)Teams tend to slow down big scorers in the playoffs using doubles and sometimes triple teams to make them give up the ball. Opponents capitalize on the unfamiliarity of the rest of the team trying to take up the slack.

5) Marbury is a perfect example of a guy with great individual skills that has big trouble fitting iinto a structured team oriented offense......the kind of offense that generates titles. AI is similiar but better.

6) The Knicks are not winning a title anytime in the next 2 or 3 years so why take AI? You give up a young talent that WILL help at that time to get a guy that WON'T be able to help when the rest of the pieces are there.

Just a bad move for any team except maybe the Nuggets or Wolves. Both teams would have 2 absolute scorers who MIGHT be able to co-exist long enough to grab a ring...IF...the other guys can keep defenses honest enough (spot up shooters). Depends on who gets traded and who is left .


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

iverson is not what the team needs .

they need a great or good guard who doesn't need the ball much to be effective ...not the most ball dominating guard in the nba.


----------

